
ASP.NET Core Ditching .NET Framework, Will Be 'Part of .NET Core' Going Forward - twoquestions
https://visualstudiomagazine.com/articles/2018/10/30/aspnet-core-plans.aspx
======
tracker1
Just looking at some of the article's comments on the article site...

IMHO, this was bound to happen. I do hope their internal JSON APIs at least
match the flexibility that has been offered by JSON.Net, as the early JSON
support in .Net Framework was so bad that JSON.Net was truly needed.

As to comments about Blazor (meh), it's an also ran without a UI toolkit to go
with it, and will need strong/transparent support for wasm and
workers/threads. Which all need browser improvements. I'm not a fan, and would
rather people understand other tooling better. I happen to like JS, React and
material-ui.

For some of the other comments, I do appreciate the addition of Linux and Mac
coverage. I'm hoping baseline Winforms support includes efforts from Mono, and
can bridge forward to a baseline cross-platform support. Who knows in the end.
It could be a better option than electron if the tooling is good, and open UX
controls become easy to create and share.

It really just depends.

